# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Arti i Dramaturgjise (Brehti)

## Pyes_Lotin

Pjesët teoritë dramaturgjike dhe praktika skenike jan fenomen qendror teatral.
Pse ai ka filluar të shkruaj dhe te inskenoj pjes për njeriun e anticipuar të shoqris pa klasa, homo integralisit kur njeriu për njeriun është ndihms.

*1. Realizmi Real Plejbej*

Teatri le të jet  vend ritual I zotit të gjërave ashtu si jan
Jeta , shoqria, natyra, kozmosi, ka më shum fantazi se gjith artistët.
Brehti në fushën e vet të veprimit e ka përtrir në mënyr të rëndësishme, veçuria e tij mund të zbërthehet si element I naivitetit racional dhe elemnti I humorizmit popullor. Racionaliteti I Brehtit është vazhdim, por edhe përtritje e traditës së madhe didroiste.
Ai nisej nga fuqia e arësyes së njeriut që të njoh dhe të zotroj edhe instiktin më racional, edhe mardhënjet më të koklavitura  edhe kontradiksionet më të përgjakshme.
Sikur se diderot ai kërkonte që lotët e aktorit të rrjedhin nga truri, që aktori krahas vetive  tjera patjeter të ketë edhe vedijen e zanatit, aftësin themelore mjeshtrin e të vështruarit të jetës dhe mardhënjeve ndërnjerzore rreth saj. 

* 2. Praktika dhe ideologjia.*

Me botën reale teatri I ktill ka pasur  gjithnjë më pak lidhje të rëndsishme, në qoft se shohim se bota e sodme nuk I përshtatet dramës, atëher kjo dotë thot se drama nuk I përshtatet botës përfundon Brehti në vitin 1926. sepse ai si dramaturg modern ka synuar që drama dhe teatri të jenë në qendrën e praktikës moderne dhe të kuptohen nga pikpamjet e kësaj praktike/ që është në kundërshtimme prakticizmin empirik si dhe ëndrrimin abstrakt . 
Poezia skenike që nuk është funksion I praktikës , të cilit nuk I iponohet konkretizmat e fateve njerzore që e përbëjn kët praktik , për at ka qen e paarsyeshme. 
Diderot e ka indentifikuar të vërtetën e konventës skenike që nga eskili e këndej si përmisim të natyrës, përshtatjen e ngjarjes dramatike, të folurit, dukjes së jashtme,zërit, lëvizjeve, gjesteve sipas një modeli ideal të cilën poeti e ka menduar kurse aktori shpeshher e ka shtuar edhe më tepër. 
Poetika e brehtit është poetik në të gjitha kontradiksionet e saj, dhe kriter ideal isaj, është praktik e jo teori e thjeshtë. 
Artistët e shikimit sepse arti I ri e veqanërisht arti teatral dramaturgjik, arti I shfaqjes kërkon artin e ri të shikimit. Ai kërkon spektatorin që e kupton se njeriu nuk është karakter I fiksuar individualist që vetëm kalon nëpër sprovimet e caktuara që ato të tregojn. 
Prandaj spektatori  nuk guxon tI ndaj shikimet  në mënyr jokritike, e veçanërisht emocionet e fizionomis skenike, por duhet ta shikoj pamvarsisht nga largsia e duhur e parketit, me të dhe të konfrontuar me të duke I thën posi potencial njerzor dhe josi homo duplex I periudhës caktuar. 
Pra njeriu I skenës te brehti është I lir si ideali I sartreit : njeriu ësht fat I njeriut  kjo është njëra nga teorit themelore dhe mësim I këtij opusi. 
Arti që e shpie realitetin kundër ideologjis dhe bën të mundur ndjenjën, mendimin dhe veprimin realist. 

*3. Dramaturgjia e jetërsimit*  

është ballafaquar me dukurinë  e shkrirjes, empatis, sugjestionit artistik që spektatori emocionalisht e konfirmon me mendimin edhe ndjenjën  e aktorit sikurse edhe  me an të shkrirjes  mishërimit të aktorit në personazhin e luajtur, e kufizon në pikpamjen e personazhit qendror të priveligjuar  lidhur me ngjarjen e veprës. ky  fenomen  është njëra ngan karakteristikat esenciale të artit individualist dhe të skenës teatrale iluzioniste, konventa themelore e së cilës është  që pasqyra e saj e botës, e shikuar nga pikpamjet e individëve  të caktuar  të paraqitur si bërtham e asaj bote. 
Në kët konvent spektatori sheh aq sa sheh protagonisti, në cilin ai me an të aktorit shkrihet mëshihrohet sipas situatave skenike, ka vetëm ato percepcione , impulse, ndjenja dhe njohuri që I lejon dhe imponon përjetimi skenik. 
Ajo që paraqitet si e veqant e dukshme , interesante, si fenomen shoqëror që vetvetiu nuk është e kuptushme. Ky mllef është njerzor , por nuk është I përgjithshëm njerzor, ka njerz që nuk e ndienin . 
Për kët arsye ndërrmarrja e efekti ose teknika e befasisë jetërsimi apo efekti5 do të thot  para së gjithash  historizim, identifikim I proceseve si intesitet ndërmjet elementeve të përgjithshme njerzore. 
Këtu qëndron ndarja Themelore e vizionit Brehtian nga pasqyrimi I verbër  borgjez  I histories metafizike. 
Pra arti teatral del nga stadiumi në të cilin ka ndihmuar që të interpretohet bota , dhe hyn në stadiumin në të cilën ndihmon që bota të transformohet. 

*4 Pse merremi me Brehtin?*

Së pari, teoria dhe praktika dramaturgjike e brehtit përkrah tërsin e saj. 
Ajo është e tërsishme sepse involvon të gjitha gjinit e teatrit, nga teksi dramatik e deri te aparati I prodhimit

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

*TEATRI I BREHTIT*

Në kët veper ngrihet çështja për formulimin e një teorie estetike, e cila bazohet mbi një metod plotësisht të përcaktuar, që vjen si pasoj e një varguspektaklesh teatrale, të realizuara në fakt gjat disa dhjetëvjeçarve. 
Problemi i estetikës është prekur vetëm në një mënyr të përcipt, shkarazi, pa i dhën rendësi të posaqme. Zhanri i veqant i artit skenike zgjeroi dhe e organizoji destinimin e tij shoqror, duke seleksionuar dhe përsosur mjetet e tija artistike. 
artet stolisen, zbukurohen e zbehen të gjitha ato gjëra që vlejn të njihen dhe nga ana tjetër,ndërrmarrjet tregtare që shesin për publikun kto zbavitje nokturne, kan rën gjer në nivelin e atyre instuticioneve borgjeze që mirren me tregtin e narkotikve. 

Skenat e teatrit, duke përfshir këtu edhe ato skena, ku ka sunduar edhe ato të ashtëquajtur natyralizëm, ne ngritëm zërin me forc duke kërkuar një përpikëmëri të shishjme për syt dhe për shpirtin. 
Teatri yn hodhi poshtë me përbuzje kultin e së bukurës, i cili nënkupton një urrejtje ndaj dituris dhe një mospërfillje ndaju përfitimit e dobisë, aq më tepër kur ky kult nuk arrinte të krijonte asgjë të bukur. 
me fjal tjera, ne dotë konsiderojm teatrin si një vend zbavitje pra ashtu si parashikohet që të konsiderohet në estetik porse veq dotë studjojm të mundohemi të përcaktojm se cilat zbavitje pikrisht na shkojn ne për shtat. 
TEATRI është një riprodhim në tabllor të gjalla të disa ngjarjeve reale ose të trilluara, në të cilat shtjellohen mardhënjet reciproke të njerzve, një riprodhim që ka për qëllim zbavitjen. 
detyra e përgjithshme e instuticionit të quajtur TEATER  është dhënja e kënaqsis. dhe nga të gjitha detyrat që ka teatri e që ju nënshtruan analizës son kjo është më fisnikja.

Në qoft se teatri bie fjala shëndrrohet në një treg morali kjo sdo të qe aspak për një ngritje në rang. 
Përkundrazi, do  qe me vend në një rast të tillë që të shqetsohemi, me qen se një transformimn i tillë mundë ta poshtronte teatrin. 
në qoft se nga morali nuk dotë mund të nxirrej ndonjë kënaqsi, e bile një kënaqsi që të përceptohet nga shqisat e njeriut, për të cilën do të kishte dobi edhe morali. nuk duhet ti japim teatrit një qëllim didaktik. 
pra aj do të duhet të metet diqka më tepër , një lluks, gjë që do të thotë, me fjal se ne rrojmë për të tepërtën, për bollëkun. shkurt mund të themi, kënaqsia nuk ka nevoj të mbrohet, ajo mbrohet vetë 
Trashigimi që teatri mori nga misterët (pjes teatrale me subjekt fetar) nuk përbehej aspak nga detyra e destinimi i tij ceremonial-fetar, porse në radhë të parë krysishtë nga destinimi për tu dhën njerzve disa kënaqësi të veçanta. 
Të kërkosh më teper nga teatri se sa ai mund të jap,do të thot ti poshtrosh detyrat e saj të vërteta. 
Kënaqësin e ndërlikuara me cilën ne kemi të bëjm me dramaturgjin e madhe, arrin në një tension gjithnjë më të madh, tamam ashtu siq ndodh me afrimin trupor intim në dashuri. 
P.sh.spastrimi shpirtror të heronjëve të sofokliut, ose gjestet e ndritura të vetmohimit në dramat e rasinit, ose tërbimi i të çmendurve të shekspirit, përpiqemi ti përvetsojm ndjenjat e mëdha e të bukura të heronjëve kryesor të ktyre historive. 
a nuk duhet të sypozojm se edhe neve nuk kemi arritur akoma të zbulojm sferën e kënaqësive specifike të epokës son. 
ne i përvetsuam veprat e lashta me ndihmën e një lloj përceptimi relativisht të ri dhe pikrisht nëpërmjet shkrirjes në personazh. 
dhe këtu është fjala pikërisht për ato mjete poetike e skenike, të cilat e fshehin mosngjajshmërin e subjektit me objektin. 
Shkenca ashtu edhe arti i shërbejn lehtsimit te jetës së njeriut; shkenca mirret me burimin e jetës së tij, kurse arti me burimin e zbavitjes së tij.një qëndrim i till mund të jet vetëm kritik. 
Pra teatri paraqet si një lloj tabllot e jetës, tabllo këto, që kan për qillim të ndikojn mbi shoqrine.

Duke bër kritikën objekt zbavitje, teatri nuk i vë vetes përpara asnjë detyrë të detyrueshme morale, porse shumë e shumë mundësi, bile edhe deri te forcat antishoqerore, po të jetë se ato paraqiten në artdhe në një mënyr ato të gjall në skenë, mundë të shërbej fare bukur , si një objekt zbavitje. porse për ta realizuar ate siq tham ne nuk mundë ta lëmë teatrin modernë ashtu siq është. 
Duke hedhur sytë rreth e rrotull, mund të vëm re disa figura njerzish që kan të ngrir krejt në disa poza mjaft të çuditëshme. ata mezi vën re njëri tjetrin, e janë mbledhur këtu për të parë, por duken sikur flejn dhe shikojn në gjumë disa ëndrra të tmershme. Se të shikosh e të ndëgjosh, kjo dotë thotë të veprosh, sa ma a mir që të jet loja e aktorit, meqë neve një gjendëje e till nuk na pëlqen, atëher dotë dëshironim që aktorët të luanin më keq. 

Ne vemë re zotësin e tyre për të paraqitur njerzit, në kët drejtim ata korrin sidomos sukses në paraqitjen e keqbërsve dhe të personazheve të dorës dytë. këtu, tek artistët vihet re një njohje tepër konkrete e njerzëve , porse paraqitja e heronjëve kryesor, bëhet me kontura të përgjithshme dhe kjo me qillim që spektatori ta ketë më leht që vetën e tij ta indentifikoj me ta. 
Po kështu eshtë e vërteta; at vijn në teater që vetëm të ken mundësi ta zëvendsojn botën e tyre kontradiktore me një bot tjetër, me një bot ku sundon harmonia e plot, me një bot që nuk njihet prej tyre aq shumë, me një bot per të cilin njeriu mund vetëm të ëndërroj. të till pra e gjejm teatrin , të trembur në një turm naive e plot besim, në një turm të magjepsur. 

Eshtë mese evidente se figura artistike duhet të bëj shume të dukshme dhe një gjë e till ndodh vetëm atëher kur kjo kundërthënje shëndrrohet vetëm në figur. 
ja kështu duhet që edhe spektatori ynë t'i shikoj në sken  ngjarjet nga jeta e ktyre argatëve me të gjith jehonat dhe presypozimet e rastit. 
Paraqitja jetërsuese bën të mundur që jo vetem të njihet objekti , porse në të njejtën koh që ky objekt të paraqitet si diqka e huaj, si diçka e lën menjëanë. Teatri antic dhe aj I mesjetës I jetërsonin personazhët e tyre, duke përdorur për kët qëllimmaska njerëzish e kafshësh, teatri aziatik përdor edhe sod e ksaj dite, për efekt jetërsimi, efektet muzikore dhe pantonimike. 

Porse teknika e tyre bazohet në një sugjestion hipnotik akoma edhe më të madhe se sa teknika që priret për nga një shkrirje emocionale në personazh. Funksionet shoqrore të metodave të lashta të tjetërsimit çen ndryshe dhe jo aspak si këto të tonat. 
Metodat e reja të jetërsimit duhet vetëm të privojn nga dukshmëria e karakterit të zakontë, të ngulitur njëher e përgjithmon, vetëm ato fenomene dhe ato ngjarje, të cilat përcaktohen nga rendi shoqror, për arsye se kjo dukshmëri e karakterit të zakontë, të ngulitur njëher e mirë, I ruan ato nga çdo ndërhyrje, nga çdo atentat. Një fëmij që jeton afër pleqve nga ata edhe mëson, nga ata edhe formon botkuptimin e tij, ai I percepton fenomenet ashtu siq ja paraqesin. 
Pikrisht një veprim të till, të vështir por edhe shum pjellor, duhet të edukoj edhe teatri ynë në spektatorët e tij gjatë paraqitjes së jetës shoqrore të njerzve. 
Dyhet që spektatorët të habiten, mahniten dhe një gjë të till mund të arrihet me ndihmën e metodave teknike jetërsuese të atyre objekteve dhe ngjarjeve, të cilat njihen mir nga spektatorët. 

Njeriu nuk duhet mbetet ashtu siç ështëdhe ai nuk duhet të shikohet ashtu siç është, ai duhet të shikohet edhe ashtu siç mund të bëhet. 
Prandaj teatri ynë duhet të jetërsoj atë që e tregon. Që të arrihet efekti I jetërsimit aktori duhet ti harroj të gjitha ato që I kan mësuar, atëher kur përpiqej të arrij në lojën e tij një shkrirje emocionale të publikut me figurat e krijuara prej tij. Duke mos I vën vetes si qëllim që ta shpjerr publikun deri në gjendje transi, ai pra nuk duhet të bjerë edhe vetë në trans. Muskujt e tij nuk duhen të jenë të tkurrur, sepse, po të jetë, bie fjala, qe ai dotë kthej koken, duke I tkurrur muskujt e qafes, ather kjo lëvizje dotë tërheq pas të gjitha vështrimet edhe bile të gjitha kokat e spektatorve dhe në kët mënyr dotë pengoj. Të folurit e aktorit duhet të jetë I lir ë nga çdo këngëzim priftëror dhe nga gjitha ato kadenca, në të cilat është bër zakon , që të nanuriten spektatorët,gjer në atë pikë, saqë aj të mos arrij të kuptojë dotë nënkuptimin e fjalve. Edhe në rastet kur paraqitet një njeri I obsesionuar, aktori veht nuk duhet obsesionohet, për arsye se në një rast të tillë, spektatorët nuk dotë mund të kuptoninse çfar pikrisht e obsesionon personazhin që ai e interpreton. Nuk duhet lejuar në asnjë mënyr  dhe për asnjë çast një shëndrrim të plotë  I aktorit në personazhin e paraqitur. Një shprehje e till, si bie fjala, ai nuk luante lirin, ai ishte vetë liri, do të jet kjo për aktorin tonë asgjësuese. Spektatorit pra nëkët mënyr duhet ti lihet një liri e plotë. 

Me qen se aktori del në skenë në një rol të dyfisht edhe si lafton edhe si galile  kjo metod e interpretimit quhet epike. Dhe sikur të arrin me zell në një mëshirim të plot të personazhit, porse në një rast të till ai nuk dotë komunikonte me spektatorin mendimet e ndjenjat vetanijake sepse kto mendime dhe kto ndjenja do të qen shkrirë plotsisht në personazhin e krijuar.Ja një metod skenike ndihmëse që mund të përdoret për qëllim, për ta evidencuar ekspozimin e personazhit sin jë pjesë e pavarur e spektatorëve tanë, ne mund ta shoqrojm at me një gjest të veçantë. Aktori, bie fjala, do të pij duhan, porse sa her që behet gati për ta ekspozuar veprimin e mëpasshëm të personazhit të trilluar do ta lër cigaren menjëan. 

Aktori nuk duhet ta gënjej spektatorin, gjoja se në sken nuk ndodhet ai,porse një personazh I trilluar, gjithashtu nuk duhet ti gënjej spektatorët, sikur gjoja se të gjitha ato që ndodhin në sken gjoja ndodhin për her të par e të fundit. Në lojën e aktorit duhet të dal në pah qartë se, ai e dinë fundin e pjesës që në fillim, a që në mes të saj dhe pra ai duhet të qëndroj kejt I lir dhe I qetë. 
Një jetërsim I vërtet mund ta krijojm kur nuk krijohen iluzione,sikur gjoja aktori është vetë personazhi,interpreton ato që ndodhin në skenë janë pikrishtë ngjarje të vërteta, për të cilat flet pjesa. Për kët u desh që të hiqet dorë edhe për një iluzion tjetër, nga iluzioni se gjoja spektatori po të qe në vend të heroit do të vepronte pikrisht si ai. Ne vend të un e bëj këtë doli ai e bëri këtë, të përfëtohet ai e bëri  pikrisht këtë dhe vetëm këtë. 

Në qoftëse gjatë provave futja në personazh nga ana e aktorit mund të shfrytëzohet prapseprap kjo duhet të bëhet si të qe fjala për një nga metodat e vëzhgimt, kjo metod ësht përdorun në mënyr të pa matur në teatrin modern, si metod krejt primitive futjes në personazh duhet të konsiderohet gjithmon ajo metodë që e bën aktorin tapyes veten, po unë vet çdo të bëj vall,sikur tmë ndodhte kjo, çfar shprehje do të mirte fëtyra ime sikur un të veproja në të njejtën mënyr? Në vend që të pyeste , përkundrazi, si fliste njeriu që unë e ndëgjova , a e pash un si e bëri këtë, ai që un e pash? 
Nga të tilla vërejtje mund të krijohet një figure, me të cilat  do të mund të ndodhin vetëm ato gjëra  që paraqiten në sken, e jo vetëm, por edhe shum gjëra të tjera. Të vërejturit e përbën një nga elementët kryesor të artit skenik.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Nuk është e mundur të bëhet krijim I personazheve, pa patur më par pkët një gjykim të caktuar e pa ndjekur në të njejtën koh një qëllim të caktuar, ai që nuk di, nuk mund të tregoj, për kët qëllim ai duhet të marr pjesë drejt për drejt në luftën e klasave. Aktori sipas ksaj pikpamje duhet ta lexoj rolin e tij, ka rendsi veqanerisht ne kët drejtimqë ai të mos e kap at si tepër shpejt.përveq kësaj qdo aktor duhet të mos kufizohet vetë në përceptimin e atyre gjërave që jan të afrueshme, si diçka për gjith njerzimin. Të gjitha mbresat e tija të para, të gjitha vështërsitë, protestat, kundershtimet e keqkuptimet e tija fillestare, aktori duhet ti mbaj mend bashk me tekstin, aktori në sken nuk duhet vetëm ta bindin spektatorin por në radh të parë ta habisin. Aktoret duhet qi ti nderrojn rolet njëri me tjetrin sëpaku bile gjat provave, po të veprohet kështu, personazhët do të mund të mirrnin nga njeri tjetri të gjitha ato elemente për cilat kan nevoj. Kur personazhi piçet e futet në radhet e personazheve të tjera të pjesës ai është nënshtruar tashmë një sasie të panumërt purpunimesh, dhe artisti  e ka për detyr ti mbaj mend të gjitha ato gjëra e elemente, që aimund të marr vesh për të, ose të presypozoj për të, duke u bazuar në tekstin e rolit të tij. 

Qëndrimi I të folurit, mimika përcaktohet nga kjo apo ajo sjellje e rëndsishme shoqrore. Nuk duhet harruar se edhe procesi I të menduarit përfshihet një far lloj epshi, kurse fabula sin jë lidhje e përcaktuar ndërmjet ngjarjeve ajo kënaq vetëm disa nga interesat e shumta të mundëshme të spektatorit. 
Fabula, është, fundja, elementi më i rënsishëm i pjesës së shfaçjes. çdo ngjarje e veçant përcaktohet nga gjesti i saj themelor. Duke i grupuar personazhet në skenë, e duke i vën pastaj në lëvizje kto grupe, është e nevojshme të arrijmë në një bukuri, esidomos në një eleganc të caktuar. ndaj pra është e nevojshme që ngjarjet e veqnta të dramës të lidhen ndërmjet tyre në mënyr të till që nyjet të duken, të jen evidente; ngjarjet nuk duhen ta ndjekin njëra tjetrën në mënyr të pa kuptueshme ; përkundrazi, ndërmjet tyre duhet të ketë një interval të till, që të lejojë lindjen e një gjykimi mbi to. në kët mënyr pra pjesa e veqant e fabules duhet të kombinohet, duke i dhën secila prej tyre një struktur të mbrendshme , duke krijuar, si të thuash, një pjes të vogël teatrale mbrenda pjesës së madhe teatrale. 

NJë paraqitje e thjesht e bazuar mbi efektin e jetërsimit përdoret në shumicën e rasteve vetëm atëher kur është fjala për tu paraqitur zakonet e njerzve.Ardhja e musafirve, sjellja me armiqët, takimi i dashnorve, mbledhja politike ose tregtare,të gjitha kto mund të paraqiten në një mënyr të tillë, sikur është fjala për ti paraqitur një një mënyr të till, sikur është fjala për të treguar disa zakone të rëndomta të vendit; në një mizansken të till një ngjarje, që është vetem në llojin e saj dhe e papërsëritshme, rezulton të jetërsuarin në mënyr orgjinale. 
Shkurt, mund të marrim me mend shum zhanre të artit epik; ndërmjet tyre ka edhe ato që njihen, por edhe ato që s'njihen por priten të zbulohen. 
një lëvizje përpara dhe çdo zbulim i ri që e çliron krijimtarin nga pushteti i natyrës, dhe të shpi në transformimin e shoqrise.

Fabula parashtrohet, shtjellohet, shprehet, paraqitet nga tër teatri si një etër  evetëm nga i tër kkolektivi i aktorve , i regjizorve, i piktorve, i kostumistve, muzikantve dhe koreografëve.që të gjith këta i bashkojn përpjekjet e tyre për të arritur një qëllim të përbashkët, porse, në të njejtën kohë, ata nuk humbasin pamvarsin dhe origjinalitetin e tyre vetiak. 
Ai gjest i përgjithshëm i të treguarit me të cilën shoqërohet në skenë vënja në pah, spikatja e një ngjarje, e një elementi të rëndsishëm skenik. prandaj aktorët nuk duhen të kalojn te kënga në mënyr të pakuptueshme, porsa ata duhen ta spikatin atë në mënyr të theksuar nga pjesa tjetër e veprimit dhe për një gjë të till ndihmon më tepër se qdo gjë tjetërspecifike e mjeteve teatrale, si bie fjala, ndryshimet e ndriqimit, titujt, muzika nuk duhet të lejoj që të vihej në rolin e një shërbtori të shkujdesur, ajo nuk duhet ta shoqroj veprimin por ta sqaroj atë.porse në të njejtën koh duhet të thuhet ajo shërben edhe për qëllime zbavitje. 

Piktori në raste të tilla mjafton, të krijoj vetëm një iluzion e ndonjë lokali të caktuar, ose të ndonjë vendi të caktuar real,porse ata duhet të japin më tepër informata të rëndsishme dhe interesante historike dhe shoqrore, shum matepër , seq jep mizanskena reale. 
KOREOGRAFIA hiri i lëvizjes eleganca e kopozicijonit jan në vetvete element i jetësimit dhe nga ana tjetër novacion, idet mënyrat e goditura të mimikës, ndikojn në mënyr të shkëlqyer në shtjellimin, zbulimin dhe analizën e fabulës. 
është e nevojshme që loja në kuptimin e ngusht të fjalës, të bazohet në gjestin e dorzimit të diqkaje të përkryer. 
në kët mënyr teatri u jep mundsi spektatorëve që të dalin jasht caçeve të ngjarjeve që vrehen direkt dhe një dalje e till është pjellore. 
Këtu ai le të krijojë vetëm në mënyrën më të lehtë, sepse në fund të fundit, mënyra më e leht e egzistencës eshte vetëm në art. 

Nuk është fjala vetëm se arti mëson, duke dhën njëkohsisht edhe njëfar knaqsie. vetëm atëher kur aftsit krijuse të secilit dotë ken një fush të madhe, një hapsir të madhe të zhvillimit, dituria dotë mund të shëndrohet në një knaqsi dhe knaqsia në dituri.në qoft se ne tash heqim dor nga teatri epik, kjo nuk dotë thot aspak se ne heqim dorë nga të gjitha mundsit e knaqsive të njohura, që vazhdon të na jap so më parë ky teatër. Duhet thën se ky term është tepër i ngusht dhe sikur e shpreh në mënyr si të vagullt specifikën e ktij teatri. Vetvetiu pra kuptohet se në teatrin epik është fjALA PëR Disa ngjarje që ndodhin aty direkt, para syve të spektatorit e që pra zotrojn të gjitha ose shum tipare "çastësis".në një kontradit të hapur ( mjaft të hapur), ndërmjet futjes në personazh (bashkëvojtjes) dhe personazhit, futjes në personazh dhe egzikutimin e rolit, justifikimit dhe dënimit. dhe një gjë e till është pikrisht ajo që duhet. 
Kundërthënjet që egzistojn ndërmjet luajtjes së rolit dhe shkrirjes në personazh , ca njerz që nuk jan të regjur me specifikën e artit teatral,e marrin si një zgjidhje nga ana e aktorit të njërës prej të dy rrugëve, rrugë këto, që prijashtojn në mënyr totale njëra tjetrën, pra organoni kërkon vetëm të ekspozoj ndërsa shkolla tjetër të ndjej. 

Prapseprap, arti është për të gjthë. 
aktorët duhen të marrin uj nga dy burime, nga pusi i jetës dhe nga burimi i letërsis. po si bëhet me një art, veprimi i të cilit bazohet mbi një pasqyr të deformuar fragmentar, injorant të botës? si bëhet në rastin e artit të njerzve të egër, të idiotve e të fëmijve?ka shum të ngjar që të mund të zotrohen kto dituri të gjëra dhe aftësi të mdha, për ti fiksuar ato në kujtes, kështu që edhe nga një pasqyrim  i till mund të nxirrej një bërthamë racionale. 
Gjithqka që quhej pjesë bashkohëse apo pjes didaktike i takon teatrit epik. 
Spektatori i teatrit dramatik thot: po edhe un kam ndjer këtë-i ktill jam unë. -kjo është e natyrshme.-Kjo dotë jetë gjithmon kështu.- Po më trondit vuajtja e ktij njeriu sepse nuk ka rrugdalje për atë. -Ky është art i madh: këtu gjithqka eshte vetvetiu e kuptueshme. - po qaj me ata që jan duke qar, po qesh me at që është duke qeshur. 
Spektatori i teatrit epik thot: as që më kishte shkuar në mend kjo donjëher.- kështu nuk mund të veprohet.- Kjo është tepër e dukshme, gati e pabesueshme. - kjo duhet të ndalohet. - po më trondit vuajtja e ktij njeriu, sepse për at megjith atë ka pasur rrugëdalje.- Ky është artr i madh: qesh me at që eshtë duke qar, e qaj për at që eshtë duke qeshur. 

Skena ka filluar të ket efekt didaktik atëher kur, nafta, inflacioni, lufta, lufta shoqërore, familja religjioni, drithi, tregtia me mish topash, jan bër objekt të shfaqjes teatrale.Sikur të mos kishte kësi mësimi argëtues, atëher teatri, përkrah krejt strukturat e tija, nuk dotë ishte në gjendje të mësoj. teatri mbetet teatër, edhe kur ështe teater didaktik, dhe në qoft se është teater i mir, ai është edhe argëtues. 
Sipas Shillerit teatri duhet të jet institucion moral, kur ai e shtroi kët kërkes mezi i r5a në mend se dota dëboj publikun nga teatrime at që moralizon nga skena. 
brehti ka dëshiruar të zbatojnë teatër fjalinë se botënnuk duhet vetëm interpretuarpor edhe ndryshuar. 
spektatorët tan zduhet vetëm të ndëgjojn se si lirohet prometheu i lidhur por duhet edhe të mësohen në kënaqsin e lirimit të tij. 

Nga letra e një aktori-- plotësisht pajtohem me ju se dy here dy bajn pesmendoj se thënjet përkatse po kuptohen gabimishtn  disa fakte të rëndsishme vetëm i kam përmendur në vend se ti formuloj.Aktori të mos transformohet, plotsisht, në personazhin e pjesës, por, thuaj të ndalet skaj të pjesës si kritikuesose lëvdues, e bën lojen e tij thjesht artistike, pak a shum veprim jo njerzor. mirpo egziston edhe shkrirja e plot e aktorit në personazhin e tij. pasoj e ksaj është se ai i jep personazhit karakter këtij personazhi aq të bindshëm, që mund të merret me mend vetëm ashtuqë spektatori shkurt duhet ta pranoj ashtu si është, dhe kështu krijohet një raport aspak i frytshëm, ti kuptosh të gjitha do të thotë ti falësh të gjithagjë që ka qen e theksuar veqanerisht në natyralizëm. 
Aktori me shpirt dhe me ndjenja duhet të marr qëndrim ndaj personazhit te vetë dhe pamjes së vetë. Riorjentimi i nevojshëm i aktorit nuk është operacion i ftohtë as mekanike nuk ka vend në arte ky riorjentim është artistik. 

*Çfare bën regjisori kur insekenon pjesën? 

ai parashtron një tregim para publikut. 

Çfare ka ai në dispozicion për kët qëllim? 

një teks, skenën dhe aktorin.

Çfare është me rëndsi në kët tregim? 

Kuptimi i tij dhe poenca shoqrore e tij.*

----------


## nice thone kta

edhe stanislaski ehste i madh !  kerko per te ne web do te kuptosh se teorite e tij e ndohmojne aktorin rrenjesisht ne getting into the role !

----------


## Blue_sky

Me rikujtove vitin e fundit te mesmes me postimet e mesiperme  :buzeqeshje:

----------

